# P. Pfannebecker



## spider5689 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum and I decided to post one of my latest finds.  I recently found this bottle and I was curious to know more about P. Pfannebecker.  I discovered  this company was located in Paterson, NJ.  Does anyone know the approximate age?

 Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## epackage (Apr 23, 2011)

1850-60's, in the 1970's a local digger found thousands of these at the old brewery site, nice stoneware.....They were in business into the early 1900's...Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello Mr. Spider Lots of Numbers,

 Welcome to A-BN and thanks for showing your newly found stone bottle. Sure is a nice one. How'd you come upon it?

 I was hoping that first "P." stood for Phineas, but alas, it's for Philip Pfannebecker, Sr. Still pretty mellifluous, but can you just imagine "Phineas Pfannebecker of Patterson." [8D]

 "Philip Pfannebecker, Weiss Beer Brewer and Bottler of Spruce and Cherry Beer, etc., Nos. 21 and 23 Bridge Street.â€”One of the leading producers of beer in Paterson is Mr. Philip Pfannebecker, who has an extensive establishment expressly for the brewing of weiss beer and the manufacture of birch and other beers. He is the only brewer of weiss beer in the city of Paterson, or outside of Newark, and has a large building located on Tyler Street which is devoted exclusively to this purpose. The building is provided with every facility and improved appliances for its production, and only the best quality of wheat is used, great care being exercised in its preparation, and it has gained a high reputation for its purity and health-giving qualities. Mr. Pfannebecker also manufactures and bottles spruce beer, birch beer, and cherry beer, and supplies a large demand in Paterson and the surrounding towns. Mr. Pfannebecker is a courteous and attentive gentleman, and has been in this special branch of business in Paterson since 1869. He is one of the oldest, and his beverages rank among the best to be had, and are in active demand at all times by families, hotels, restaurants, and saloons, their reputation and quality being such that they are almost invariably used by nearly all classes of the citizens. He is a German by birth, and is recognized as one of the most useful and influential among the public-spirited citizens of Paterson." From Industries of New Jersey 1883.


----------



## epackage (Apr 23, 2011)

That is my favorite book on Paterson Surf...thanx...jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 23, 2011)

I know the guy who dug all those bottles... Since literally thousands of them were found, I would assume that makes this bottle rather common. At least, as far as I know. Still nice, though. I like the rumply texture.


----------



## spider5689 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the information.  I found the bottle near the Saddle River it was partially buried in the ground.  So far it is the only stoneware bottle I have found to date.  Since it is from a local business, it has found a special place in my collection.


 [align=left]   [/align]


----------



## epackage (Apr 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  spider5689
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the information.Â  I found the bottle near the Saddle River it was partially buried in the ground.Â  So far it is the only stoneware bottle I have found to date.Â  Since it is from a local business, it has found a special place in my collection.
> 
> ...


 Thats great to hear spider, I collect Paterson Bottles so I know the feeling....Jim..Welcome to the forum..


----------

